# Captiva Island



## Martyvon (Nov 6, 2018)

How hard is it to get a week or 2 on Captiva?

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 6, 2018)

High season... not a snowball's chance in hell.
Summer months... possibly... with an OGS.

Better chance w- a rental (owners know it's $$ in the bank).
Think... If you owned there, would you trade it?
.


----------



## Panina (Nov 6, 2018)

Martyvon said:


> How hard is it to get a week or 2 on Captiva?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


If you are asking about a trade it depends on the trading strength of  timeshare you are trading and when you want to go.

You need to have a strong week to trade into a prime time week. A request for lower demand weeks will have a better chance of a match.  Trades do happen I got a captiva trade in February using a Thanksgiving Longboat Keys week and my request was put in two years prior to when I wanted to go and got matched over a year out.

Now two weeks in a row is much harder.  You can add Sanibel to your requests which is  the next town over, just as nice and easier to trade into.


----------



## Martyvon (Nov 6, 2018)

Thank you both.  Right now we're enjoying Sanibel Lighthouse Resort.  Would like to trade next year  week 43 and 44

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina (Nov 6, 2018)

Martyvon said:


> Thank you both.  Right now we're enjoying Sanibel Lighthouse Resort.  Would like to trade next year  week 43 and 44
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think if you put in requests now you should be able to get them.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 6, 2018)

May be easier than you might think.  Sanibel & Captiva had record numbers of vacancies this year because of the red tide, algae blooms, and fish kills.  I suspect many people have decided to go somewhere else.  We'll see.  The snow bird crowds down here in Marco are getting huge already, and it's early.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 27, 2018)

As an update, there was news on TV today that another 5 dead dolphins washed ashore in the Sanibel area in the past few days.  Something is wrong, and people are turning away.  Remember there was a dead WHALE SHARK that washed ashore a few months ago.


----------



## Panina (Nov 27, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> As an update, there was news on TV today that another 5 dead dolphins washed ashore in the Sanibel area in the past few days.  Something is wrong, and people are turning away.  Remember there was a dead WHALE SHARK that washed ashore a few months ago.


So sad and it just jeeps going.

Key West, Marco Island and Orlando were very busy the last few weeks. All the places I stayed were at full capacity.

I actually canceled a week I had in Tampa, didn’t want to be exposed to the Red Tide. Many others  probably did the same.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 28, 2018)

Panina said:


> So sad and it just jeeps going.
> 
> Key West, Marco Island and Orlando were very busy the last few weeks. All the places I stayed were at full capacity.
> 
> I actually canceled a week I had in Tampa, didn’t want to be exposed to the Red Tide. Many others  probably did the same.



I work in a marine products store, so I get to see all the boaters.  I am meeting so many people from north of here (west cost of Florida) who are coming down here to Marco for better fishing and water quality.   This is on top of the regulars from all over the mid-west and Europe.  It is busy here, but not too bad.  It will be worse in January.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 28, 2018)

Plus, here we are on 11/28 and the temps will be in the 40's tonight.  DO NOT expect to be on the beach here.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 29, 2018)

Ah, but Captiva starting this weekend: lows in the 70's!    (Didn't check Marco Island)


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 30, 2018)

Dead dolphins coming ashore in Sanibel


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 10, 2018)

O





Laurie said:


> Ah, but Captiva starting this weekend: lows in the 70's!    (Didn't check Marco Island)



Nobody goes in these temps, unless they are from Canada. Understand, during the summer when the sun is out all day, the afternoon high of 92 lasts from 10 AM to 5 PM.  During the winter, the afternoon high of 71 lasts from 1:30 to 3:00, and the water is even colder because the sun is not out long enough to warm it up.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 11, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> View attachment 9372 O
> 
> Nobody goes in these temps, unless they are from Canada. Understand, during the summer when the sun is out all day, the afternoon high of 92 lasts from 10 AM to 5 PM.  During the winter, the afternoon high of 71 lasts from 1:30 to 3:00, and the water is even colder because the sun is not out long enough to warm it up.


Actually, we're from NC, where current temps have been in the 20's and 30's, and consider these temps perfect -- for beach-walking, shelling, visits to Ding Darling and other short trails we've found. When lows are in the mid-60's, step outside in the morning in your sandals and start enjoying the day. Best birds over the winter months, at least historically, maybe on years that don't have devastating red tides all summer and fall.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 11, 2018)

Laurie said:


> Actually, we're from NC, where current temps have been in the 20's and 30's, and consider these temps perfect -- for beach-walking, shelling, visits to Ding Darling and other short trails we've found. When lows are in the mid-60's, step outside in the morning in your sandals and start enjoying the day. Best birds over the winter months, at least historically, maybe on years that don't have devastating red tides all summer and fall.



We are getting a good laugh about this because we used to live in Northeast Pennsylvania. What Sea Six posted was summer weather for us. Our first Florida beach vacation was over Thanksgiving week and we stayed on Sanibel. We had weather like he posted and we thought we'd died and gone to heaven! Our son who will be 32 in two days was 13 at the time and he went on the whole time we were in Florida about what was wrong with Florida people that they put out Christmas decorations with snowmen and winter stuff when they had probably never even seen snow. We asked him what he thought they should be decorating with, sea shells and oranges with gold paint or glitter on them. Should only people who live in places that get snow be allowed to have winter themed Christmas decorations? We still tease him about that. What really made an impression on my husband and I was the Walmart we stopped at to get groceries on our way to the island had risers loaded with poinsettias sitting right outside in the parking lot. A friend of my husband's family owned a florist shop in Erie. From the time they were old enough to have driver's licenses he and the other guys all helped with the Christmas deliveries so he knew first hand how extremely careful you have to be about exposing poinsettias to freezing air temps. Every year they were all told if the paper covering the plant gets a tear and the cold air hits it while you are walking from the van to the house, the poinsettia will die. To see them out in the open and left like that overnight just boggled our minds.

19 years later we still like Sanibel as much as we did that first time. And all 3 of us have great memories of that first time. Even though we moved to Florida in 2011, we still like staying on Sanibel and Captiva. Our older granddaughter is now in first grade but from the time she was 2 until she started school I would fly up to Cleveland, OH and bring her down to stay with us for several weeks 4 times a year. I always tried to find a week on Sanibel while she was here for her vacations with us so she's a third generation in our family who really likes Sanibel. Her younger sister is now 2 and old enough to start having her vacations with Grandma and Papa.


----------



## Panina (Dec 11, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> View attachment 9372 O
> 
> Nobody goes in these temps, unless they are from Canada. Understand, during the summer when the sun is out all day, the afternoon high of 92 lasts from 10 AM to 5 PM.  During the winter, the afternoon high of 71 lasts from 1:30 to 3:00, and the water is even colder because the sun is not out long enough to warm it up.


Lol, I guess I am a nobody and I live in South Carolina.  Our winter this year is much colder sooner then usual. 71 seems real nice.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 11, 2018)

Panina said:


> Lol, I guess I am a nobody and I live in South Carolina.  Our winter this year is much colder sooner then usual. 71 seems real nice.


It's nicer than a blizzard, but I wouldn't swim in it!


----------



## breezez (Dec 11, 2018)

Panina said:


> So sad and it just jeeps going.
> 
> Key West, Marco Island and Orlando were very busy the last few weeks. All the places I stayed were at full capacity.
> 
> I actually canceled a week I had in Tampa, didn’t want to be exposed to the Red Tide. Many others  probably did the same.


Out of curiosity what did you have booked in Tampa that you cancelled?

I almost stayed in a place, until I noticed it was a nudest resort.   I had to pass


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 11, 2018)

I live near Captiva. I wore long underwear under my sweat shirt, a jacket and heavy pants to play golf this morning.  Eight am shotgun, 48 degrees and windy.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 11, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> I live near Captiva. I wore long underwear under my sweat shirt, a jacket and heavy pants to play golf this morning.  Eight am shotgun, 48 degrees and windy.



Yet people argue with us that they go swimming in this weather.  NO WAY! Unless you're a seal.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 11, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> Yet people argue with us that they go swimming in this weather.  NOW WAY! Unless you're a seal.


We used to do water aerobics if it was sixty degrees,  but the 8:00 group went ahead if it was 55


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 11, 2018)

breezez said:


> Out of curiosity what did you have booked in Tampa that you cancelled?
> 
> I almost stayed in a place, until I noticed it was a nudest resort.   I had to pass



Chicken!

A few years ago I saw a stay at that resort, started reading about it and discovered it is a nudist resort. I told my husband that there is a stay in Tampa, which we could have used when he was working as he had work in the area. After I got him interested I added that it is a nudist resort and got "the look" from him. I said you wouldn't stay at a nudist resort and he didn't respond, just gave me another "look" that said I'm not talking about this. So I called our son and told him his father refused to say at a perfectly nice resort I found because it is a nudist resort. My husband completely ignored us. My son and I get a lot of enjoyment from picking on him and teasing him. Our son thought it was funny when I told him my line about the week being completely free because I would get paid to put my clothes back on. Because you know, everybody wants to see naked older people. He really cracked up when I said your father tans if he even looks at the sun and my entire body of whiter than white skin that never, ever tans would be enough to blind people. Do they even sell sunscreen by the gallon? Having to wear a heavy layer of sunscreen over my entire body, every day, all day? That just sounds like so much fun who wouldn't want to take a vacation like that!


----------



## Panina (Dec 11, 2018)

breezez said:


> Out of curiosity what did you have booked in Tampa that you cancelled?
> 
> I almost stayed in a place, until I noticed it was a nudest resort.   I had to pass


Safety Harbour Spa.  My other half was very disappointed we didn’t go.  Once we stayed in Marco Island instead, he was ok.  (RCI low tpu trade).

I have seen that nudist place listed.  Any tuggers, have you been there? It could be a great place.


----------



## amycurl (Dec 11, 2018)

Laurie, you're missing the snowmaggedon in NC? That's totes not fair. 

Tomorrow I am looking at Snow Day #3; I will have to make it into the office because I have a trainer coming in from AL to do tech stuff with the staff (including me.)

*sigh* I wish I was walking on a beach instead.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 11, 2018)

amycurl said:


> Laurie, you're missing the snowmaggedon in NC?


Yup!    11 inches in our driveway at home...


----------



## dayooper (Dec 14, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> Yet people argue with us that they go swimming in this weather.  NO WAY! Unless you're a seal.



In the UP, the have an event called “Polar Bears.” During winter, they cut a hole in the Lake Superior Ice in about 2-3 feet of water and jump in. It’s usually done for charity. During late summer, Lake Superior get its warmest, about 58 degrees. Even though the air temp gets well into the 80’s, the lake can’t warm enough to get much higher than that.


----------

